# Back To Grunts



## myingling (Sep 5, 2015)

Back to makin grunt calls some ready to head to the woods
from left croutch black walnut ,,,cocobolo ,,,red heart ,,flamed osage ,,cross cut zebra wood ,,,African olive wood

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## TMAC (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice calls Mike. I really like that crosscut.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

